# the lowest tier, part 2 - to Nov 29



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

The lowest tier is currently the 119th tier. We'll be adding a few tiers in order to split some tiers with too many works, so this will be the 123rd when we're finished.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers (to what is currently the 115th tier), the next 14 works up three tiers (to what is currently the 116th tier), the next 14 works up two tiers (to what is currently the 117th tier), and the next 28 works up one tier (to what is currently the 118th tier). The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Nov 29, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here is a template you use for your vote:



> +7 (up to 5 works)
> 
> +6 (up to 6 works)
> 
> ...


Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Blitzstein: Regina [1948] 
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness [2012] 
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 [1902]
Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23 [1868]
Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Carpenter: Symphony #1 "Sermons in Stone" [1917/40]
Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, op. 134 [1947] 
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Cendo: Tract [2007]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008] 
Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chance: Variations on a Korean Folk Song [1965]
Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces [1926]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Chávez: Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas) [1973]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Chavez: Soli I for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and trumpet [1933]
Chavez: Soli III for four soloists and orchestra [1965]
Chavez: Soli IV for brass trio [1967] 
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century] 
Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]
Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]
Coates, G.: Nightscape for contrabass and percussion [2008]
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]
Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]
Coates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]
Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Constant: 14 Stations [1970]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Costa: Aphoristic Madrigal [2015]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]
Cras: mes d'enfants [1918]
Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Crosse: Some Marches on a Ground [1970]
Crosse: The Demon of Adachigahara [1968]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]
Danielpour: A Woman's Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]
Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7 
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008] 
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]

+6 
Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]

+5 
Blitzstein: Regina [1948] 
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]

+4 
Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]

+3 
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces [1926]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]

+2 
Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]
Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]
Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]
Constant: 14 Stations [1970]
Danielpour: A Woman's Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]

+1
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness [2012] 
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 [1902]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, op. 134 [1947] 
Cendo: Tract [2007]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]
Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Crosse: Some Marches on a Ground [1970]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eight days to go here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Five days to go here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Four days to go....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]

+6
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]

+5
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]

+4
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]

+3
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]

D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]

+2
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23 [1868]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]

Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Constant: 14 Stations [1970]

+1
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Coates, G.: Nightscape for contrabass and percussion [2008]

Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Danielpour: A Woman's Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if one can hear the Cerha Violin Concerto online? I can't find it on youtube or Naxos.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Does anyone know if one can hear the Cerha Violin Concerto online? I can't find it on youtube or Naxos.


You can stream the Schiff/Eotvos recording on ECM on Amazon if you've subscribed to that.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

7

Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]

6

Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]

5

Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]

4

Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]

3

Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]

2

Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]

1

Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977] Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]
Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

+5:
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]

+4:
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]

+3:
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]
Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]

+2:
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Carpenter: Symphony #1 "Sermons in Stone" [1917/40]
Chávez: Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas) [1973]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]

+1:
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9] 
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]

+6

Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932] 
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92] 
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]

+5

Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8] 
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946] 
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]

+4

Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732] 
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009] 
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943] 
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886] 
Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]

+3

Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977] 
Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]
Chavez: Soli I for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and trumpet [1933]

Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751] 
Cras: Âmes d'enfants [1918]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]

+2

Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4] 
Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924] 
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]

Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948] 
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008] 
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]

+1

Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907] 
Bons: Nomaden [2015] 
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century] 
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]

Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century] 
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013] 
Constant: 14 Stations [1970] 
Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Time's up! I'll post the results in the main thread.


----------

